# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  ДОСЬЕ

## Львовна

Доброго времени суток всем читающим, любопытствующим и интересующимся! 
Для тех, кто не знаком с нами лично, разрешите представиться.

ДОСЬЕ:

_Львовна о Норской:_  Татьяна Норская (Тамбов ) - "мамонт форума", потому что пришла еще на старый движок форума «PLUS-MSK»…году эдак в 2006. Динозавр, короче.
Несмотря на почтенный форумский возраст- личность, должна вам сказать, креативная, яркая, неординарная…тчк
Характер – не нордический. Общий трудовой стаж на праздничном поприще- 14 лет, но, сохранилась отлично.

_Норская о Львовне:_  Елена Ефременко(Воркута) – не мамонт… я бы даже сказала- "колибри".  Маленькая, но трудоспособная …мелочь.
Не смотря на возраст по паспорту , благодаря естественной криотерапии заполярья , сохранилась на 22 (ненавижу)…Отсюда: сплошной позитив, подвижность, многоцветность В праздничном бизнесе -15 лет… тчк.

_То, что нас объединяет:_ Скайп, еще раз скайп, еще раз скайп и наш ИН-КУ.

А_ если серьезно_ :стараемся, чтобы праздники были семейными, душевными, ну и, конечно же, чтобы каждый из присутствующих на них мог сказать: "Ты -лучшая ведущая!" Терпеть ненавидим: пошлость, игры ниже пояса и нелогичность праздника.

*Считаем себя:* Не просто ведущими, а *навигаторами* праздника. «Вывезем» любой праздник без заторов и пробок, а так же придадим ему нужное направление.

*Вывод:* Кто с нами – ПОЕХАЛИ!!!


*P.S.*  Наш дуэт всего лишь часть квартета «Творческий беспредел Адам и Евы». Спасибо огромное за волшебный пинок Леночке Уралочке (Ева №1), за помощь в подборе музыкальных фрагментов Юрию Норскому TAMBOWOLF (Адам).

[IMG]http://*********net/5422184.jpg[/IMG]  [IMG]http://*********net/5420136.jpg[/IMG]


*И отдельный респект и уважуха за оказанное доверие Марине Админовне!*
*

А вот теперь - ПОЕХАЛИ!!!*

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  Также можем: скомпилировать, скреативить и написать ЛЮБУЮ программу под ваши игровые блоки на любую тему.... ну или почти на любую. Переделать песТню или сочинить стихотворение на заказ. 
Вот такие мы талантливые и не скромные. Обращайтесь!!! Любой каприз за ваши деньги!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Уралочка

Ну наконец то!!!!! Девочки мои - с открытием!!!!! 
Теперь всё самое вкусное,зажигательное - ЗДЕСЬ!
 Люблю Вас!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Масяня

д.Евочки мои хорошие!!! Троекратное: УРА! УРА! УРА! Маевке - за то, что познакомила вас лично, ИН-КУ - за виртуальное превращение в реальность, и просто за то, что я вас обожаю!!! Желаю УСПЕХА!!

----------


## Львовна

> Теперь всё самое вкусное,зажигательное - ЗДЕСЬ!


Постараемся оправдать!!!




> Люблю Вас!!!!!


А мы-то тебя как!!!  :Tender: 




> д.Евочки мои хорошие!!! Троекратное: УРА! УРА! УРА! Маевке - за то, что познакомила вас лично, ИН-КУ - за виртуальное превращение в реальность


Масянечка!!! Подписываюсь под каждым словом!!! Так классно, что мы знаем и любим друг друга в реале!!!




> Желаю УСПЕХА!!


Спасибааа!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Кто с нами – ПОЕХАЛИ!!!


уррра! после п...ой жизни в Новосибирске я с вами!!! (кто не в теме про нашу жизнь там, догадайтесь сами)... поехалиииии!!!!!!!!!  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

И как говорят автомобилисты: "Ни гвоздя, ни жезла, ни красных светофоров!"...Вот теперь точно, поехалиииии!

----------


## Львовна

> уррра! после п...ой жизни в Новосибирске я с вами!!!


ДААА!!!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: Это было круто!!!! Надо повторить :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 




> "Ни гвоздя, ни жезла, ни красных светофоров!"...


И чтобы шлагбаум не закрывался :Yes4:  Вика, спасибооо!!!!!! :Tender:

----------


## Татьянка

*Вик_тори_я*, 
*Масяня*, 
*Уралочка*, 

 :Tender:  Спасибо, девочки!!! Очень страшно, если честно, соваться в ТАКОЕ ГРАНДИОЗНОЕ место. Здесь столько профи. :Blink:  Очень надеюсь, не подведем, не посрамим родной форум. 
Старались написать "вкусно" и "изЮмисто". А как получилось... время покажет.  :Derisive:

----------


## Юльчита

С открытием ,Девчата!!!Ваш талант давно надо было в нужное русло пустить,вот оно-РУСЛО!!!МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :Yahoo:

----------

